# Lake Livingston "mid lake"



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

I've seen a lot of post about "mid lake" on Livingston. Is the old 190 road bed considered mid lake, if not what is? thanks


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Yes 190 road bed , Walkers lake and dove Island around Indian Hills all mid lake.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I have asked this same question before on this forum and to various guides on the lake. The general consensus, as 3StoogesFishing has said, is from about Walker Lake on the south to the 190 road (not roadbed) on the north. This includes Indian Hill, the submerged 190 roadbed, Dove Island and Kickapoo Creek. Some people extend it south a bit towards Memorial Point or north a bit above 190.


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's a matter of perspective I suppose. Since I mainly fish the south end I call anything from Memorial point to the 190 Bridge mid lake.

Livingston is like several lakes in one.
The south end is very different from Memorial point to the 190 bridge, Them going east Kickapoo creek has different kinds of structure from the middle of the lake mid lake.
North of the 190 Bridge is very different from the anything south of it. 
And the area east of the White Rock creek bridge is like a small lake into itself. 
Then of course west and north of the White Rock Creek bridge it is more like a big river with flooded flats.


----------

